# JD 1040 tractor worth?



## MLeclerc (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, I've been looking around but can't really find any info on a john deere 1040 tractor. I am interested in purchasing 60 acres with a horse barn and he is willing to sell the tractor with the property. It has 2900 hrs and a loader and he wants about $11000-$12000cdn . It looks in good shape 46hp 1986 I just can't find much info on it. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum MLeclerc! Is the tractor you are looking at have a 3 cylinder diesel engine?


----------



## MLeclerc (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello Chief,

Yes, I believe it does, I'll have more info from the owner soon and a good bud of mine is a JD mechanic so I'll have him check it out for me, but I was hoping someone here knew about it. here is a link I found with a picture..

http://www.fortunecity.com/meltingpot/bicycleroad/306/1040.html


----------



## MLeclerc (Oct 28, 2006)

okay, I'm finallt getting somewhere. The model 1040 is cdn and equivilant in the US was JD 2150. I am new to tractors so I am learning what can be used with what. from some more research it seems the price he is asking is fair aprx $12000 for the tractor with the loader. I am in need of a backhoe tho what should I be looking at if I get this tractor? Thanks again for any advice

Matt


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you are on the right track. If you go with a backhoe on this tractor, I would suggest going with a subframe type mount backhoe. Woods, Rhino, Ameriquip all make a good hoe. The trick will be finding the unit that fits and works best on your tractor. Another think to consider would be carefully looking at the hyd. pump output capacity of this tractor and if it will adequately run a hoe. This issue could require you to go with a self contained pto pump driven hoe if your tractor's capacity is not up to the task.


----------

